# TTOC Honest and fair guys



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had a pm from Andrew today regarding my membership and the fact that i am selling her to buy another works vehicle. i have been offered a refund on my memership for the year as i will no longer have a TT. now i do not know of many organisations that would offer to return bucks to someone just because they decided to change lifestyles. big thumbs up guys!!!!!!! i will thoroughly enjoy the mag and may even keep it going as i do enjoy John's articles and seeing peeps cars that i know from here and have seen in real life. wd and continue the good work......i do need to point out for any newbs reading that this is the new start of the year so it has cost them nothing to aid me in mags...........just really good of them i felt


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

That's going the extra mile well done ttoc!!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

TTOC, the greatest and better TT Club all over the world without any doubt.

Cheers


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gforce said:


> That's going the extra mile well done ttoc!!


+1


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have sold my TT and was never offered a refund. :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

audimad said:


> I have sold my TT and was never offered a refund. :?


yeah, we just wanted to get shot of gazzer asap :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> I have sold my TT and was never offered a refund. :?


as per your PM I would be delighted to cancel your Membership and offer you a refund


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I have sold my TT and was never offered a refund. :?
> ...


I bet you would. :wink:


----------

